# Ok, so I used a liquid deicer today.



## lush&green (Nov 20, 2004)

and well, it seems like it took too darn long to apply it using a 2 gallon hand can. I mean it just dragged. I used 5 gallons total today. My first account is 1600 sf. I used 2 gallons of Lesco ice block. It costs me 7.50 gal. Too much. I am getting caliber next week. I was there 1/2 hour to spray it on the sidewalks. How do any of you others that use these products apply them quicker. It just seems like it is much easier to use calcium pellets and it is much cheaper to spread calcium. Usually a bag lasts 3 storms which tells me I get way more than 1800 sf out of a bag as well. So with what I did on that property today, it would be $15 in material and $30 labor for a total of $ 45 plus tax just to pre treat/treat. seems like alot. Now that cost will come down to $4.00 for material with caliber. Then it will be $34.00 which seems better. I was charging $42 to spread a bag of calcium plus my fee to show up.That adds up to $44. So I am close on my pricing. Thanks for listening to my rant! Tim


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Any time bud


----------



## DuallyVette (Dec 10, 2003)

I'd like some input on liquid de-icers. I read a study done at the University of Michigan on diffrent materials. They said that liquid applications worked better and with less materials and a lesser cost. Does anyone spray de-icers? What do you use and at what rate.(ie gal per 1,000sqft)


----------



## Ted Leslie (Dec 9, 2002)

*Liquid Application Rates*

In an attempt to not be too long- my company supplies Caliber.

Following - please take a look at the following application guidelines:

Commercial Parking Lot/ Sidewalk Application Rate Guidelines
Following are standard guidelines for the application of Caliber M1000. These guidelines are based on typical events of < 2" of snow at pavement temperatures around 20-30oF. Based on desired results, traffic, and forecasted weather conditions applications may vary. Application rates may double for temperatures below ten degrees and for events greater than four inches. Application rates are economic decisions where the cost of the application can be justified by the results. As with any deicer, greater volumes of chemical will melt greater volumes of snow and ice. Events beginning with freezing rain/ sleet as well as heavy snowfalls will require additional material. 
Anti-icing
Caliber M1000 is most effective when applied uniformly to pavement surface before freezing precipitation. Prompt mechanical removal of snow and ice is necessary to reduce fluid dilution. Additional applications may be necessary if snow and ice begin to bond to the surface.
•	Apply........................0.75 - 1.25 gallons /1000 f² (25 g/m²) 
•	Frost Prevention……0.5 gallons /1000 f² (25 g/m²) 
Deicing
Caliber M1000 is an effective deicer when applied in an even film or in bands on 4-6 inch (10-15 cm) centers. The deicer penetrates to the pavement surface and breaks the bond of ice and snow prior to mechanical removal. Banding reduces dilution from melting and allowing the fluid to penetrate. The amount of deicer needed varies with temperature and thickness of snow or ice, but should be in the following ranges.
•	Apply on thin ice......................................1.0 gallons /1000 f² (50 g/m²) 
•	Apply on >1" (2.5 cm) ice/ snow pack.....3.0 gallons /1000 f² (150 g/m²)


----------



## gogetter (Mar 20, 2001)

DuallyVette said:


> I'd like some input on liquid de-icers. I read a study done at the University of Michigan on diffrent materials. They said that liquid applications worked better and with less materials and a lesser cost. Does anyone spray de-icers? What do you use and at what rate.(ie gal per 1,000sqft)


Here's one I recall seeing some interesting info in:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=12262&highlight=liquid+deicer


----------



## DuallyVette (Dec 10, 2003)

Ted L., What kind of price per gallon ? MSDS info ?

Thanks !


----------

